# How To...Capture, Convert, and Post your PC Game Play Footage.



## 1Strive (Apr 30, 2006)

13July06
This guide has been overhauled and is now hosted here...

http://www.theITengineer.com

Thanks,
1STRIVE
aka
theITengineer


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2006)

Good, guide!  The noobs will understand now!


----------



## Satchmo (May 2, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> Good, guide!  The noobs will understand now!




DUR UH, WHAYT DOES TEH CAPTURE VIDEO MEAN DUR?


----------



## 1Strive (May 2, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> DUR UH, WHAYT DOES TEH CAPTURE VIDEO MEAN DUR?



I work in IT as well as doing it for hobbies. Something I have learned throughout my years in dealing w/ technology is that there is a difference between ignorance and stupidity.

Newbies are often ignorant about certain subjects, this however does not make them stupid. I only find them guilty of that after they have proven that to be the case.

Indeed this post was to educate anyone who might be lacking in this particular area.


----------



## karolpl2004 (May 4, 2006)

ok.. who voted no...  and then


----------



## Urlyin (May 4, 2006)

Thanks 1Strive for taking the take the time to write a "How To" ... nice job  You could also add TPUCapture screenshot utility created by our very own W1zzard...


----------



## 1Strive (May 4, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Thanks 1Strive for taking the take the time to write a "How To" ... nice job  You could also add TPUCapture screenshot utility created by our very own W1zzard...



Thanks for the support.

I will have to try that out. I probally will stick w/ fraps since I paid $40 for it, though.


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

When did W1zz make a capture program?


----------



## Urlyin (May 4, 2006)

1Strive ... I should clarify that the TPUCapture is for single screen captures and not for movies... but is freeware 

Bik ... I gave the link above.. W1zz has had it out for a little while .. I made reference to it and use it to grab screenshots for reviews...


----------



## 1Strive (May 9, 2006)

I was compressing the RAW video stream using MS-MPEG4-v3 codec. This would take the RAW file from 200mb per 30secs to 18mb.

I was leaving the audio stream alone. This means that the audio was left uncompressed. By choosing an audio compression method I have greatly reduced the final size of the outputted file. From say 70.6mb to 43.9mb. (That I is around 40%) Now the audio is in a true stereo format and therefore sounds much better. (Stereo instead of a RAW audio dump)

To compress your audio as well go to Audio and select “Full processing mode” rather than “Direct stream copy”, then select Audio\Compression and choose an audio compression standard. I chose “Windows Media Audio V2” checked “Show all formats” selected “64 kbps, 44 kHz, stereo (for audio/video) 8KB/s.

*Hopefully this will help with your audio quality and file sizes. Feel free to play around with the “Selection of audio compression” with in Virtual Dub.*







Also I am currently looking on how to use Virtual Dub to get a smaller resolution for posting to You Tube.
I know how but the file size stays the same, I want the file size as small as possible for the upload.



			
				YouTube said:
			
		

> We specifically recommend the MPEG4 (Divx, Xvid) format at 320x240 resolution with MP3 audio. Resizing your video to these specifications before uploading will help your clips look better on YouTube.



I saw on the Virtual Dub web site links to the virtual dub scripting language. Know this, I would say it is very posiable to have a script that would take all the uncompressed FRAPS videos in your FRAPS movie directory and output them with chosen compression standards for video and audio to anuther directory.

If this script isn't already out there, I will create one and share it here on this forum.
*Edited: I have created a script that creates a .job file to be used by Virtual Dub. This will select all the files in a directory and covert them automaticly using compressions standards you set. 
I will submit this script to those interested please post here or pm me.*
To anyone who posted before...
Instead of making fun of newbies you guys could have followed my guide and provided tips to improve it like the audio stream be left uncompressed. Just some food for thought.

Thanks,
1STRIVE


----------



## BNSLOPPY (May 11, 2006)

WOW  how easy is that. i managed to film a live game at last. Very easy!

 Ok, i managed to download all the files. Captured the clips from game to fraps. then i managed to compress them via virtualDub. So whats the nimo codec pack for?? 

Also, im a dab hand with windows movie maker, i managed to do a video with still photos._click link_http://www.bolt.com/Sloppy/video/305084but i have got a problem with video clips. When i import a compressed video clip on movie maker, i drop it into the time line and its ok. Then i import my next clip and attach it to the timeline.when i press play, the picture becomes fragmented. Do you know the cause of this problem as i would be very greatfull for a solution. Many thanks!

P.S  GREAT SITE AND AWSOME VIDEO GAME FOOTAGE!!!

P.P.S i notice your video didn't have the fraps logo at the top, how did you remove it!


----------



## 1Strive (May 12, 2006)

BNSLOPPY said:
			
		

> WOW  how easy is that. i managed to film a live game at last. Very easy!
> 
> Ok, i managed to download all the files. Captured the clips from game to fraps. then i managed to compress them via virtualDub. So whats the nimo codec pack for??
> 
> ...



Nimo was to use MPEG-4 compression if it wasn't already installed on your computer.
I have that same problem w/ WMM, don't know why.
No FRAPS logo because I purchased the retail version.

Here is the video from last night's game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUFEHI0Fd5g

I am now on vacation.
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## BNSLOPPY (May 12, 2006)

I seem to have got around the problem. I just made the film on windows movie maker and dropped all the snips in the time bar regardless of the fragmentation problem. My hope was that once I saved it would play ok. I was right, it was very clear indeed. However, when I came to upload it to my Bolt site for others to view, the film again appeared fragmented. I did film the scenes on lowest resolution. And I also tried to compress the file on my encoder for streaming but I had problems converting it so I just uploaded the file on its full size 18MB. I guess it’s probably the best im going to get and the films still good fun so thanks anyway!!! im off to sus out how I can adjust the backing music so I can hear selected in game noises to add a little finale to the game!!!

Here's the game footage http://www.piczo.com/BNSloppy?g=11162805&cr=3 What do you think????


----------



## 1Strive (May 19, 2006)

BNSLOPPY said:
			
		

> I seem to have got around the problem. I just made the film on windows movie maker and dropped all the snips in the time bar regardless of the fragmentation problem. My hope was that once I saved it would play ok. I was right, it was very clear indeed. However, when I came to upload it to my Bolt site for others to view, the film again appeared fragmented. I did film the scenes on lowest resolution. And I also tried to compress the file on my encoder for streaming but I had problems converting it so I just uploaded the file on its full size 18MB. I guess it’s probably the best im going to get and the films still good fun so thanks anyway!!! im off to sus out how I can adjust the backing music so I can hear selected in game noises to add a little finale to the game!!!
> 
> Here's the game footage http://www.piczo.com/BNSloppy?g=11162805&cr=3 What do you think????



I haven't got a chance to look at your video. I am on vacation right now, w/ only dial up. 

To adjust audio levels in Windows Movie Maker.
Tools\Audio Levels\Drag the slider to the desired level.

Try Windows Media Player 11 and see if you get the same fragmentation problems. I didn't. 

I first posted this guide on 9May06, it is now 19May06 and has over 500 views. That is more than 50 per day. I love TPU forums.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## BNSLOPPY (May 25, 2006)

Cheers for that 1STRIVE... My film looks great on my media player or Winamp. Its after ive uploaded it to my host (Bolt) it looks fragmented. Ive had a look at your game videos and they look very smooth indeed. I think I may have a look at a graphics card upgrade. Mines just a simple onboard UniChrome which I recon has sumut to do with the upload. Not that its worth getting one just for video purposes but having looked at your BF2-RawkFist-JAC video its a must to be able to play such games. And im waiting for UT 2007. 

Hope you had a good holiday and be careful near my house with them jet fighters  lol!!! respect     

http://www.flightlevel350.com/video_streaming.php?id=990


----------



## 1Strive (May 31, 2006)

This thread was posted 1 month ago yesterday. It has had over 840 views. 

I am reviewing it and making updates.

Thanks to TPU forums for hosting this guide for me.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## tony929292 (Jun 2, 2006)

aaah... ,  now in english please


----------



## noobtastic (Jun 4, 2006)

I have been making videos like these for years now, things I have found if you can... try to stay away from fraps, in the past fraps was always a bad choice, maybe their software has gotten better, but render quality when I tried it was very bad. I dont play bf2 so I dont know if this is a valid option for you. I instead play Enemy Territory, a game based off the quake3 engine. We make a demo then with a high quality config take screen shots using a cl_avidemo 90 (makes 90 screenshots a second), we then render with vdub at 90 also, then in final render with vegas video/adobe premeire use only 30 frames (basically compresses 3 shots into 1). This gives a nice motion blur effect. Standards for the game I choose are around 25mb/minute using the xvid codec and about 20mb/min if you use the newer x264.

also a site I think you should look at if your into these types of video

http://www.own-age.com/ <- lots of great tutorials here, from advanced effects to just basics making of a video

my last video for my clan

http://www.own-age.com/vids/video.aspx?id=7628 <- 315mb total with screenshots and 2 videos 1 is 11 mins at 24.81mb/min the other is about 2 and a half mins. I will try to upload the smaller one sometime.


----------



## noobtastic (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.spafftastic.com/pappa/knife.zip


----------



## xiaoxue (Jun 18, 2006)

hi my file is too big for me to load in youtube is there a spilter that u can recommand me or what i should do? ~_~


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 18, 2006)

xiaoxue said:
			
		

> hi my file is too big for me to load in youtube is there a spilter that u can recommand me or what i should do? ~_~



Using Virtual Dub you can select a higher compression for your file. Alternatively you can open your file in Virtual Dub, and then use the Home and End Keys to select a portion. Save that output is Part One and do it again for Part Two. 
Load Part Two to youtube and then take that link to it and when you load up Part One post the link to Part Two.

Good Luck, and please let us know how you resolve this problem or if you want any more help.

Thanks,
1STRIVE


----------



## xiaoxue (Jun 18, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> Using Virtual Dub you can select a higher compression for your file. Alternatively you can open your file in Virtual Dub, and then use the Home and End Keys to select a portion. Save that output is Part One and do it again for Part Two.
> Load Part Two to youtube and then take that link to it and when you load up Part One post the link to Part Two.
> 
> Good Luck, and please let us know how you resolve this problem or if you want any more help.
> ...



heehee thank pal I follow ur guide and now im making xD


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 18, 2006)

xiaoxue said:
			
		

> heehee thank pal I follow ur guide and now im making xD



So I take it that my guide helped you out. That makes me happy. 

By the way I am updating this guide for my new web site. (Launching this month.)  There I will post it's updates and revisions. Also in the new version of the guide I will show you haw to load VD custom setting and "Process whole directories at once." 

I hope this helps get people interested in my new site. 

More to come about this later. 

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 19, 2006)

Post the URL of you're new site as soon as it's running. What software are you using to make it? Or are you brave and coding the HTML youself?!


----------



## noobtastic (Jun 19, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5733044300866646599

video I came across and gota good lol out of it so you guys prolly will too, language warning though


----------



## xiaoxue (Jun 19, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> So I take it that my guide helped you out. That makes me happy.
> 
> By the way I am updating this guide for my new web site. (Launching this month.)  There I will post it's updates and revisions. Also in the new version of the guide I will show you haw to load VD custom setting and "Process whole directories at once."
> 
> ...




pal really thanks alot i have a lot of problem slove on it. Can i ask one more questoin? If i have a few game video how can i actally join them together. Can the program Vd do it too?


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 19, 2006)

xiaoxue said:
			
		

> pal really thanks alot i have a lot of problem slove on it. Can i ask one more questoin? If i have a few game video how can i actally join them together. Can the program Vd do it too?



You can ask as many questions as you need. I love to help. 

Yes, you can "join them together using VD".

Open the first file in VD. Then "File\Append AVI Segment"

Choose compressions standards for your Audio and Video and finally, Save the file.

(I have had trouble in the past trying to joing more than two files at a time. I find for best results, join two and save, then open that saved file and join it again. So on and so forth.)

Hope this helps,
1STRIVE


----------



## xiaoxue (Jun 19, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> You can ask as many questions as you need. I love to help.
> 
> Yes, you can "join them together using VD".
> 
> ...




wah nice help! really thanks alot xD


----------



## Schot (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey there 1Strive.

Excellent Tutorial.  Thanx very much.  I had already begun to do what your tutorial suggestions before reading this but I wasn't familiar with the finer points of VB such as audio compression.  I've been making 30 second video clips of games that I play which always compressed down to 7-8mb.  After reading this thread I get around 3mb for 30 seconds of game video.  Very nice.  I've been curious about resizing the resolution as well.  Will this be covered in your update?

Thanx again.


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 22, 2006)

Schot said:
			
		

> Hey there 1Strive.
> 
> Excellent Tutorial.  Thanx very much.  I had already begun to do what your tutorial suggestions before reading this but I wasn't familiar with the finer points of VB such as audio compression.  I've been making 30 second video clips of games that I play which always compressed down to 7-8mb.  After reading this thread I get around 3mb for 30 seconds of game video.  Very nice.  I've been curious about resizing the resolution as well.  Will this be covered in your update?
> 
> Thanx again.




I will get right on that. The updated version will be posted on my new web site by the end of the month.

Check back right here for details to follow. 

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Schot (Jun 24, 2006)

Will do and thanx!


----------



## Israar (Jun 24, 2006)

Cheers mate, that was excellent!

I love building and repairing PC's as a hobby but trying to get into it professionally so I can earn a living doing that, but this is one thing I've always wanted to do.

I made a little movie with WoW once that I wanted to show Blizzard as a quest line was messed up, but for the time I had it in, 2:24, the size was around ~5Gb. Then again I have all my games on max settings so I guess that helped with the size.

Anyway, this is a great yet simple and easy to understand "how-to" guide! I think I may try this over the weekend with FarCry or something and see how it turns out 

--Lee


----------



## Steevo (Jun 24, 2006)

For all those with Vivo on X1xxx series cards you can compress using the card itself, hardware accelerated.


I have done it many times and you can reduce a file, and still retain a high quality film.


But thanks for the movie heads up. 1111111111111


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 24, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> For all those with Vivo on X1xxx series cards you can compress using the card itself, hardware accelerated.
> 
> 
> I have done it many times and you can reduce a file, and still retain a high quality film.
> ...



So what are all those ones for? Accidently press the key?


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 14, 2006)

13July06
This guide has been overhauled and is now hosted here...

http://www.theITengineer.com

Thanks,
1STRIVE
aka
theITengineer


----------



## Schot (Jul 14, 2006)

Yaaaaay!

I've been checking and waiting and finally rewarded.  

I'm heading over there now!

btw, I just found a very handy site that explains some things about vdub that you might find useful.  I just learned how to resize my videos!

DivXLand


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 23, 2006)

I am away for work. Sorry, No updates to my site.


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 7, 2006)

Guess Who's Back?!  





Sorry for the delays on updating my site and this guide. I will get it up by the end of this month Aug06. If anyone still cares.

Later,
1STRIVE aka theITengineer

P.S. I got the new Vista Beta Loaded tonight.

My computer gets a Preformance rating of 4 due to my 74GB Raptor Hard drive. Yeah I can see that.


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 8, 2006)

I updated the Guide to make it easier to read and follow.

Here is the link again...
http://www.theITengineer.com/3.html

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 6, 2006)

hi

im recording counter strike source games and im not getting audio
is this because i only have onboard sound?
if so i can just tax my parents sound card  they have creative inspire 5.1


----------



## 1Strive (Oct 23, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=18965

FRAPS 2.8 released!


----------



## Canuto (Oct 23, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Linuxhacking (Feb 21, 2007)

*help me, i`m noob*

Hello there, i`m new here, i have a little problem. I really need to have an x64 cpu? I have an Sempron at 1,8 real spd, 1 gb ram, nvidia fx 6200 modded at 6600 from leadtek, my hdd is at 7200 rmp. My problem is simple... when i don`t fraps (in lineage 2) fps remain at 52 fps, when i start to fraps... he fall down near 12 - 20 ... and it begin to turn red. Well my problem is not the quality, my problem is fps... in game... fps is like in a movie i mean... when u see it real time. When i use VD, fps is same as setted in fraps, but the movie look more faster than in game.. like when u see a movie at 2x speed. Can  help me with this problem?  . I`m really tired searching solutions... omg... i spent 8 hours trying to made it, at this time... i don`t resolve the problem yet.
Regard 


P.S. reply me ASAP pls


----------



## 1Strive (Feb 21, 2007)

Linuxhacking said:


> Hello there, i`m new here, i have a little problem. I really need to have an x64 cpu? I have an Sempron at 1,8 real spd, 1 gb ram, nvidia fx 6200 modded at 6600 from leadtek, my hdd is at 7200 rmp. My problem is simple... when i don`t fraps (in lineage 2) fps remain at 52 fps, when i start to fraps... he fall down near 12 - 20 ... and it begin to turn red. Well my problem is not the quality, my problem is fps... in game... fps is like in a movie i mean... when u see it real time. When i use VD, fps is same as setted in fraps, but the movie look more faster than in game.. like when u see a movie at 2x speed. Can  help me with this problem?  . I`m really tired searching solutions... omg... i spent 8 hours trying to made it, at this time... i don`t resolve the problem yet.
> Regard
> 
> 
> P.S. reply me ASAP pls




I don't know off the top of my head what you mean by "lineage 2". Edit: I googled it, It's a game. Duh! lol

FRAPS shows your current FPS "52" then when you start Recording "FRAPS" your framrate indicator will always turn "RED" and your FPS "Frames Per Second" will always decreace. This is because it is very taxing on any system to Record while Rendering.

You need to be using the DEFAULT settings in FRAPS!
If you are dropping below 30 or 40 FPS when recording then you have no business recording.
You can drop your Game's Video settings to a lower Resolution to = Higher FPS then while recording FPS will stay higher.

Also the problem w/ playing the videos you record, sounds like a "Codec" problem. If you are using WMP 10 or 11 then you definately need to download new codes and DivX6.

I am pretty sure that I covered all of that in my guide. Did you bother to read/follow it?



			
				1STRIVE said:
			
		

> Note: You don’t have to have this good of Hardware, but it helps when capturing your games at higher settings with no lag.



Later,
1STRIVE

On the Audio Question back in Nov. Change setting in FRAPS to use Windows Default.


----------



## Linuxhacking (Feb 21, 2007)

10x 1Strive, god bless u, my problem was the video setting, when i turn it to 800x600 @ 32 bits it work good, anyway... i see a positive move in video rendering rate in VD ... the high is fps... the better is the movie. Lineage2 is a MMORPG man... maked by chinese  .

Thank you very much. Now tell me where to bring your beer.


----------



## 1Strive (Feb 21, 2007)

Linuxhacking said:


> 10x 1Strive, god bless u, my problem was the video setting, when i turn it to 800x600 @ 32 bits it work good, anyway... i see a positive move in video rendering rate in VD ... the high is fps... the better is the movie. Lineage2 is a MMORPG man... maked by chinese  .
> 
> Thank you very much. Now tell me where to bring your beer.



Just buy anyone serving in the USAF a beer sometime. Tell em thanks for their service.

Happy to help.
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Linuxhacking (Feb 22, 2007)

ok.. i`ll did it


----------



## Towly (Mar 1, 2007)

I Fraps to record the video and compress it with windows movie maker.The quality of video is very poor but it brings a 1Gb recording down to 80mb.
Thats all I use because thats the only program that can record video without any lag.


----------



## inachu (Apr 19, 2007)

1Strive said:


> I work in IT as well as doing it for hobbies. Something I have learned throughout my years in dealing w/ technology is that there is a difference between ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Newbies are often ignorant about certain subjects, this however does not make them stupid. I only find them guilty of that after they have proven that to be the case.
> 
> Indeed this post was to educate anyone who might be lacking in this particular area.



I had to support this one person one time and I had to show the user how to operate Microsoft Office.   She got frustrated and barked out, "DON'T TEACH ME !  JUST TELL ME!"

Ummmmm   LOL     sounds the same to me.


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 12, 2007)

*FRAPS 2.9.0 Release for DX10 Games*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=389742#post389742

FRAPS 2.9.0 Release for DX10 Games! See the above thread for more info.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 23, 2007)

so this would work on SOF2, so if i got a TPU team running i could record the whole match and edit it for site upload??


----------



## 1Strive (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> so this would work on SOF2, so if i got a TPU team running i could record the whole match and edit it for site upload??



Your are correct.


----------



## xXxJiggabobxXx (Dec 8, 2007)

The audio on my videos lags when I do exactly what you do, and I can't fix it.

Someone help?


----------



## xXxJiggabobxXx (Dec 8, 2007)

Here I uploaded an example:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JasC71ABO14


----------



## xXxJiggabobxXx (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump?


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 9, 2007)

Try choosing a different audio compression standard.
Or try using a different bit. Like if you are using 24 go with 16 or 8 bit audio.
Try re-installing your compression codec.

Hope this helps.


----------



## xXxJiggabobxXx (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't even play my videos anymore, Media Player crashes all the time. And I've tried reinstalling it, same thing. I guess the world just isn't ready for my helicopter talent =[


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 10, 2007)

Try using a different media player. 

VLC  is what I use.


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 23, 2008)

link dead in original post .


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> link dead in original post .





yes indeed it is...

http://www.theitengineer.com/

_"Website currently unavailable.

Please check for messages in your Control Panel. "_


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 10, 2008)

Link is dead.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 3, 2008)

link doesn't work...


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)

 Links dead/


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 26, 2008)

pllllease fix the link man


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 26, 2008)

Got an error when i clicked link. Something wrong.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont think 1Strive visits these forums anymore


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 6, 2009)

This is the video thread, here is my lastest timeshift video, running smooth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmfJN1T3RiU


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Mar 14, 2009)

i found a program that's free, witch you can record, playback, edit then upload your game video's with total ease,
link is www.wegame.com 
tell me how you guys get on with it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 21, 2009)

I deleted my own youtube account, and well i am not using my pentium 3 anymore(plan to sell it anyway , RIP ) I made a new youtube account for my new rig, better videos, smoother gameplay 

http://www.youtube.com/user/CrusaderU2K

Plan to upload more videos of course, but trying to fix some stuff on my rig right now. , enjoy!


----------



## desertjedi (Mar 24, 2009)

> i found a program that's free, witch you can record, playback, edit then upload your game video's with total ease,
> link is www.wegame.com


It looks like only some games are "supported"...?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2009)

I use fraps and then compress with virtual dub....here's my latest upload of crysis warhead. As I type this I'm uploading a vid of crysis wars too! Keep an Eye out for it!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txICrwPyXGQ


----------

